# New to Home Plowing Question - Fisher Vs Blizzard



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey folks. I am looking to put a plow on my truck (09 Tacoma 4x4 V6 6 speed) for this winter (Nova Scotia Canada)

I have been given two options but the local shops, both are approx $5000 taxes included for new plow, installation, ready to go. Two season warranty.

Plow one Blizzard 720LT 6'8
Plow Two Fisher Homesteader 7'4

What would you guys suggest and why? Ill be doing my driveway and private lane, total distance approx 450feet. As well as possibly a couple neighbours short driveways. I intend to be doing this for many years to come and perhaps the odd time pickup some extra driveways during storms.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would recommend a Snow Dogg 7.5' MD if you can get one. If you can't I would recommend the Blizzard 720LT 7'2".


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Mercer. I'm checking into the Snow Dogg.

What makes the blizzard plow a better choice? Like I mentioned I'm new to this and want to gather some backround info of what this plow may do for me that a fisher wont, or why its simply a better blade?

Thanks again.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

TheTireMan;1506664 said:


> Hey folks. I am looking to put a plow on my truck (09 Tacoma 4x4 V6 6 speed) for this winter (Nova Scotia Canada)
> 
> I have been given two options but the local shops, both are approx $5000 taxes included for new plow, installation, ready to go. Two season warranty.
> 
> ...


Well the blizzard is a better plow.... will last longer if taken care of in the off season.


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the 720LT on my 08 Tacoma, works pretty well. I looked at the Snow Dogg too and would have gotten that if purchasing new but I got the blizzard gently used for a deal I couldn't pass up. The 720LT is actually 7' 2" wide, not 6' 8" (that's the 680LT). The blizzard does trip pretty easily, I added 2 additional trip springs to mine which helped along with a 3/8" 6" tall cutting edge which replaced the 1/4" thick cutting edge. Only thing I did to the truck was stronger front springs


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate the info from a man with the exact plow on the exact truck. I guess better it trips too easy then not easy enough.. 

Do you regularly drive around in the winter with the plow? Is highway speeds (60mph/100kmh) okay ?

Whats involved with attaching and removing the plow should I only want to put it on for storms?

Do you use weight in the back of your truck?

What model Tacoma do you have? Ive got the TRD Sport model.

Sorry for all the questions, you just seem to be a good resource since you're doing exactly what im thinking of doing.


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

I always take the plow off after I'm done plowing (I just do my own house and occasionally my parents if needed) though I have driven down the highway at 65MPH without a problem. Though if it's not snowing, I never have it on. It's stupid simple to take on and off, takes me all of 15 seconds to attach it with its self attaching arm. I store mine on a set of snowmobile dollies, 1 under each end of plow and the track dolly under the stand. I can roll it to the truck, plug it in, hit the button and it grabs the mount and pulls the plow into position. Couple pins and you're done. Because of that, it's off as soon as I'm done with it and it's finished snowing. I have a double cab TRD offroad. I do use weight in my truck all winter (which I did even before the plow). I think it's 5 tubes of sand, 300 pounds if I remember correctly. If you're plowing big snows, more weight would probably help. I have a big skid steer for that kind of snow


----------



## TheTireMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome, you basically answered all the questions I may have - I really appreciate it from another Tacoma owner of essentially the same truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

TheTireMan;1506904 said:


> Thanks Mercer. I'm checking into the Snow Dogg.
> 
> What makes the blizzard plow a better choice? Like I mentioned I'm new to this and want to gather some backround info of what this plow may do for me that a fisher wont, or why its simply a better blade?
> 
> Thanks again.


I think the Blizzard is better because it looks like it's a lot more rugged than the Fisher Home Steader. I like steel blades better than poly blades.


----------

